# This years kids



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

So here are a few pictures of this years kids which I have forgotten to share with you guys! I haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

F1 mini nubian buckling "Patton"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fun coloring! How old is he and how tall do you think he will be? He looks all legs now!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He just turned 3 months old. Mini Nubian. I forgot to upload the picture of my doelings! Whoops!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Patton in the back and Gillie up front. Gillie is a F5 mini nubian.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Paisley in the back (F5 doe sister to Gillie), Gillie in the middle, Patton up front.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Gillie and Paisley


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's their sire just cause I love his stinky butt.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Playtime!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

They were having so much fun


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

More Playtime!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Little Gillie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, they're all just gorgeous! I love the markings on them and your sire! He's divine!


----------

